# صلاة إلى القديسة مريم المجدليّة



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

*صلاة إلى القديسة مريم المجدليّة   *






* أيتها القديسة مريم المجدليّة،

المرأة ذات الخطايا الكثيرة،

يا من بتوبتك واهتدائك،

أصبحتِ تلميذة مميزة ليسوع،

أشكرك على شهادتك بأنّ يسوع يغفر بمعجزة الحب.

أنتِ يا من تمتلكين السعادة الأبدية منذ الآن، بحضوره المجيد، أرجوكِ أن تشفعي لي

حتى أشارككِ يوماً في نفس السعادة الأبدية.

آمين.


*





* يا يسوع الصالح، لقد كانت القديسة مريم المجدليّة

واحدة من النساء اللواتي ساعدنك ورسلك خلال تبشيرك العلني.

لقد بكت مع أمّك الطوباوية و القديس يوحنا عند أقدام صليبك، وساعدت في دفن جسدك الميت.

وبسبب خدمتها لك بهذا الإخلاص، فقد كانت أول من شاهدك قائماً من بين الأموات.

أنا أسألها أن تصلي من أجلي عندما تكون لدي الفرص لمساعدة الآخرين ممن هم مشرفون على الموت أو حزانى على موت أحبائهم. ألهمني يا رب أن أمنحهم تعزيتك وراحتك، وأساعدهم ليقبلوا الخلاص، وأرشدَ الناجين على أن يسلموا أحباءهم بين ذراعيك.

أيتها القديسة مريم المجدليّة، صلي من أجلنا.

آمين.


مما أعجبنى*​


----------

